# Raised panels



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Used my shaper for the first time to make some raised panels for a small project I am building. This is the first time I have ever made them and they turned out not to bad. I used Royce//Ayr cutting heads and they cut very true and smooth. It was a little intimidating at first as that 2 lb. cutter turning at 8000 RPM. Could get quite nasty on the fingers. Anyway got through it and now have to figure out the powerfeed.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

the doors look nice. I agree that the 5 inch dia. cutter is intimidating.

I built a sled with a pair of toggle clamps to hold the panels as I run them through the shaper. Keeps everything stable and keeps hands well away from the cutter head.

Did you cope and stick the stiles and rails? Looks like it.

I only use power feed for long strips like moldings or T&G work. Basically when I can't use a sled.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Doors looking good.

Try spinning two of these 9 inch cutters with a spacer between them. I don't know off hand how much they weigh but it's a lot.

That's a 10 inch saw blade in the saw


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

When set up well you can raise the panels on 4 sides with the PF. I love them. Only thing to remember is to make sure the tires are getting a nice bite, the feeder is feeding at a bit of an angle towards the fence and I like to use a single board fence screwed to the fence and pulled into the running cutter so it is basically 0 clearance. In this way you can PF the panel 4 sides-end grade first-with no problem. I used this method in a production environment and made tons of RPs.

The ends of the cope and stick are tricky only in that you always want them held very firm. We used pneumatic clamps. 2 snaps up for pneumatic clamps. They basically = 2* airpressure. So I was clamping at 220 pounds.

I love shapers. Wish more people had and ran them.

Yes, heavy cutters are scary. I ran an insert head on a Yates N-4. It was all of 10 pounds easily. I never lost a knife but I did make a 1/2×3/4×16' missile that came out of the PF and hit the shop wall. Bout pissed myself.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

> they turned out not to bad.


Geez, Steve, I don't think they get much better than that.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Those doors look great!


----------



## jar944 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks good.

Get the power feed up and working, it makes the shaper even better.


----------

